# 1967 First Edition- Country Life Book Of Watches



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Having a bit of a clear-out and unearthed this first edition, signed by the author!!!

Would anybody like it?

Before anybody gets too excited about a signed first edition, I did a quick Google .....

"Cuss (T.P. Camerer): The Country Life Book of Watches

O/P. 128 pages, 128 illustrations, 1967. One of the better introductions to the subject so worth having on your bookshelf. Good copy with good dust jacket, the latter a little discoloured. Signed by author. (Ref: K86)

Price: Â£12.00 "

.... so a small donation to your local hospice. First PM with address secures.

Julian (L)


----------

